# Feeding the Town of Erie Colorado the finish



## bbally (Jan 1, 2010)

Left off yesterday with the building of the fruit salads.  I also had to 
put slaw out for 1600 people.  Since no ready made product exists that can 
take the place of hand made slaw... it is on me to make it up.



























While I am prepping the salads and Zane is working on the final touches of 
all the Q.... the service crew arrives... it will be led by CSU Senior Jessica 
Peel and her fellow CSU band members.  Jessica has worked for me since she 
was in High School.... it is so nice to come 300 miles from home and have 
someone that has worked for me within 25 miles to put together the service crew.  
Plus all those years she has learned to decorate and set linens.


















Don and Zane get in a little seat time while the crew finishes the set.










































This is our Sunday bar... the CSU band set up and served over 80 gallons of 
hand dipped ice cream to all the attendees!  That is serious ice cream 
consumed.










While that is going on I need to run the smoked sausage out of the cooker and 
across the grill, then slice it up for service!  I leave it in foil pans 
and take it out a few at a time and grill mark it, then cambro the stuff to keep 
it piping hot!





















Finally we come to service time... 11 AM the gates opened and all were 
welcome for free!  What a party.













































Now the brisket, pulled pork and sausage was consumed hot and heavy for 5 
hours straight out... not one break!  It was great but what we were able to 
do at the end of the day was much much more rewarding.  We came armed for 
bear since the whole town was invited... so we could have fed 2200 without much 
trouble, what to do with the left overs?  First we stuffed the college 
students cars with all they felt they could use at the campus.  But I still 
have about 200 pounds of food left..... so I call my daughter at Fort Lewis 
College in Durango Colorado and ask her to find me a homeless shelter to donate 
the rest of this to, we routinely donate to our local soup kitchen.... but I am 
not carrying cooked food 300 miles.. to many temperature problems.  So my 
daughter calls back and say she found a place!


This is the OUR facility in Longmont 
Colorado a truly worthy cause and definitely people whom welcomed the 200 
pounds of barbeque and assorted sides. 

















And the center director called the executive chef to explain the donation.... 
that news brought Chef Debbie down to the kitchen to help break it down and get 
it stored for use!


















And that my friends is how I never have leftovers.... and all our food goes 
to good use either paid for or to help those whom need a little extra help to 
stay alive!


I hope you have enjoyed our two days in Erie Colorado... we did!  And I 
hope each of you will commit to helping a soup kitchen... many remember them at 
the holidays, but the destitute an down on their luck need to eat all year, not 
just at Thanksgiving and Christmas!


'til we speak again.... chose to make a difference locally, no matter what 
locale you find yourself in!


Chef Bob Ballantyne

The Cowboy and The Rose Catering

Grand Junction, Colorado, USA


----------



## dave54 (Jan 1, 2010)

Good job and a atta boy for donating to the homeless shelter!!!


----------



## jdsmith (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't even imagine making that much food!  It gets frantic for me just cooking a couple items for a few people.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome job, and helping the less fortunate is a class act. Points


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 1, 2010)

AWESOME job, Cowboy Bob!


----------



## fire it up (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't know what to say Bob.
Firstly that was an amazing feast and a great job!  
Secondly, you really are a swell guy, doing all of this, kepping the folks happy and donating to the needy, I'm giving you points without question but you deserve a hug and a handshake


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 1, 2010)

Now that is a fine and nobel thing you are doing there. Congrats


----------



## miamirick (Jan 1, 2010)

wow,  i was thinking you made slaw for 1500 people then kept scrolling and saw all the rest,  how is that done, 10 man crew?  good job


----------



## chefrob (Jan 1, 2010)

nice job!!!!!!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 1, 2010)

Very impressive........and what a contributing host of volunteers.


----------



## bbally (Jan 1, 2010)

No sir, all cooking was done by Zane and I with Calvin doing the running for us.

Six Man Crew on tents and tables and chairs.

8 people on decorating and linens as well as bussing the tables.

Serving was done with 12 people.


----------



## alx (Jan 1, 2010)

Very impressive.Wonderfull thing you are doing....


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 3, 2010)

You sir are a BIG person. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to you for this!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 3, 2010)

for pulling off this big 'ol feed and for giving the extras to the folks that need it the most.  What was the purpose of the celebration that they'd invite the whole town for free?

But what I really wanna know is what are all those yahoos doing in short sleeves and eating ice cream in the middle of winter?

I miss Denver. I lived there almost 20 years ago. We'd get 2 feet of snow one day then it'd be 70 degrees the next day. Weird for an Iowa boy where when it gets cold here it stays that way for a few months.

Now you make sure you share those points with Jessica and the rest of the team!


----------



## bbally (Jan 3, 2010)

We do all the PR work for Williams Gas and Oil.  They drill a lot up that way and alot of their employees also live in Erie.  So they invited the town to come meet the people of Williams, their neighbors, and the managers of Williams.  We do three of four of these a year.  But usually on the Western Slope.

This was early October, one of those cold nights but warm as heck days.... Don't like the weather on the front range?  Wait 10 minutes it will change.

Thanks for the points!


----------



## ciolli (Jan 3, 2010)

Very very impressive, and that is awesome that the surplus was donated to those in need. The world needs more folks like you!


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome post devil dog!!!  I remember this feed last year.  An amazing feat.


----------

